# Everglades Weekend 12/8-12/10



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Took my nephew down to the glades for some camping and fishing. Hooked up with Topwater from the classic site! Aside from the wind, we had a blast, caught about 24 snook all weekend long (I must say that Topwater and his son and friend caught one heck of alot more than us!!!!). They had a 40" and 39" to top it all off, with about 5-6 slots. I can't begin to say what there total was, but it was ALOT! There was no water to speak of around chockoloskee, but the further you got down in the glades the better. Coming back was the same, LOTS of wind and no water! As much as I hate to admit it, I threw myself out of the boat poling across the channel on the way back. I thought my nephew was going to pee himself laughing so hard ;D! If you ever get the chance to get down there and camp and fish, go for it, it will be great times by all.
Walt


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Great post but could we get some pics of the pole lauch :-[

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Pics!!!!! and get topwater to post too!


----------



## Topwater (Dec 14, 2006)

The only thing bad about the trip was having to come home. When you get "the bite" we had it makes you crazy thinking about it. We need to get a few more of the microskiff gang involved next trip. (like how I already used "microskiff" in a sentence.)


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

A little late, but pics from the weekend with my nephew and Topwater.








This was a sunset on one of the nights:








Some of the small fishes we caught:
































Heading up one of the creeks:








Hope you guys can make it down there sometime. It is a great time to be had by all, quiet, peaceful, and most importantly, LOTS of fish. 
Walt


----------

